# 5.25" Drive Bays



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I was trolling on computer websites looking at products and then I saw some interesting 5.25"drive bay accessories. So i decided to turn it into a game. The objective is to find the coolest thing a 5.25" Drive bay can hold. Like a high tech fan controller or something along those lines. I will post mine after I find something I like


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

This is what I found
http://www.xoxide.com/xray1.html


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bump!


----------

